# 4.5 inch grinder



## beech1948 (18 Dec 2020)

I have an older Hitachi grinder which has done enormous amounts of work for me over a long time.

The spanner used to change the discs has gone missing. Is there a standard or a particular size to get. I ask because my other grinders use a slightly smaller spanner so they do not fit. Thanks in advance.
Al


----------



## porker (18 Dec 2020)

If it's what I am thinking of you could search for "Adjustable pin spanner" and it can be, er adjusted, to fit any hole spacing.

Like this one


----------



## beech1948 (18 Dec 2020)

Thank you porker......who would have thought it. Ordered 3 for tomorrow.


----------



## porker (18 Dec 2020)

3! Sounds like me with pencils. I must have 30 at last but can never find one when I want one!


----------



## TheUnicorn (18 Dec 2020)

My spanner is tied onto the plug end of my cable, it never gets lost and I have to unplug it to use the spanner so I can't accidently turn it on and chop of my fingers, bonus!

I have wondered about getting something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Milwaukee-...grinder+nut+spannerless&qid=1608324054&sr=8-7 but don't know how good they are?


----------



## beech1948 (18 Dec 2020)

What I now know is that a scumbag working in the unit alongside mine took it. Will have words tomorrow.

I keep my grinders layed out in a box so I will the spanners in there also.


----------



## johnnyb (19 Dec 2020)

most hard-core users don't use spanners they just lock and grab the disk and pull. and vice versa.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Dec 2020)

TheUnicorn said:


> My spanner is tied onto the plug end of my cable, it never gets lost and I have to unplug it to use the spanner so I can't accidently turn it on and chop of my fingers, bonus!



Yes. The disc spanner has been attached to the plug end of the lead on mine for 35 years. The key on my drill is attached likewise (it's SDS but I do have a keyed chuck for it).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Dec 2020)

porker said:


> 3! Sounds like me with pencils. I must have 30 at last but can never find one when I want one!


I cleared a bench off (I had five at the time) and found seven squares, eleven tapes and forty one pencils.
At any given time I could probably find you well over a hundred pencils, biros and felt tips.


----------



## Ttrees (19 Dec 2020)

If you need it now, you can just twist the disc to take them on or off.
Tom


----------



## beech1948 (19 Dec 2020)

I'm not a hard core user at all. I use my grinders about 2-3 times a week only. I've bought 3 of the adjustable spanners as recommended by porker. I was not aware such a device existed.

Today popped into the unit I rent and talked to the mate next door about the toe rag who took my previous spanner...we will see if I can get it back...doubt it.


----------



## Terrytpot (20 Dec 2020)

I use the slightly more expensive ones by Bosch but imagine the cheaper ones like this would work pretty much the same and save a few schekles too..




__





WATSABRO M14 Nut, SDS Quick-Release Nut, Suitable for AEG, Black & Decker, Dewalt, Flex, Hitachi, Metabo, Makita, and Other M14 Angle Grinders : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop WATSABRO M14 Nut, SDS Quick-Release Nut, Suitable for AEG, Black & Decker, Dewalt, Flex, Hitachi, Metabo, Makita, and Other M14 Angle Grinders.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## TheUnicorn (20 Dec 2020)

tried to twist the disc off my grinder yesterday, didn't budge it at all, I think I'll either stick to the spanner or eat more weetabix


----------



## stevek (21 Dec 2020)

I think any spanner will fit, just insert 1 pin and lever the other against the outside of the collar,,,I tend to just nip them by hand but we shouldn't according to my welding supplies chum, the disc suppliers say its the cause of shattered discs,,,I expect its quite spectacular if one did let rip!


----------

